# Homemade vivarium decor...



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

Stumbled across this site while researching BD's - which I'm thinking of getting over the next few weeks.

I want the viv to look as natural as possible - I think this look is very natural and easy to complete. What do you guys think of this technique for making homemade decor? Any pros or cons?


----------



## funkymonkey (May 31, 2006)

Deans,,

So your the one putting my web stats up,, lol

pro's looks great and insulates viv really nicely.
cons, takes a while to do it, and need to be well ventilated before using them.

other than that, very happy with the results myself,


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

*Stimulating environment but infection risk?*

Now I have completed my snake viv, I am keen to re-house the beardie. Nice info on your website. I keep going hot and cold about fake rock walls.

I did have commercial polystryrene walls on my exoterra viv Exo Terra - Products: Background but crickets started breeding behind them and were quite smelly. I have removed them and keeping the viv clean has been a lot easier.

This has solved the infection risk but does however leave a boring environment for the beardie!

How do you keep your vivs clean with your fake walls, are they easy to keep clean?

Roy


----------



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

funkymonkey said:


> Deans,,
> 
> So your the one putting my web stats up,, lol
> 
> ...


 
Didn't realise that one of the guys on here handy work!

Gonna get the materials this week and have a go on the weekend - should be fun!!


----------

